# 2016 Ridgefield Iron Ranch Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet 9/17/16



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 7, 2016)

SKIDKINGS! AND ALL VINTAGE BICYCLE ENTHUSIAST! ITS TIME FOR THE IRON RANCH VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP MEET ,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 17TH .LOCATED IN RIDGEFIELD ,WASHINGTON .VINTAGE BICYCLE PARTS ,WHOLE BIKES,COOL ACCESSORIES...PLUS SOME COOL STUFF TO LOOK AT ..BE THERE!


----------



## Boris (Aug 13, 2016)

Can't wait. Always a great event. Always good to see everyone in one place. I'll be there on Friday and Saturday. Hope to sell a few bikes (a couple Colsons, a Roadmaster, and a couple of Schwinns), maybe a few wheelsets (including a super nice rechromed prewar Lobdell set for Schwinn), and some smalls. Panther in photo is sold. Anyone looking for anything in particular?


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 14, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Can't wait. Always a great event. Always good to see everyone in one place. I'll be there on Friday and Saturday. Hope to sell a few bikes (a couple Colsons, a Roadmaster, and a couple of Schwinns), maybe a few wheelsets (including a super nice rechromed prewar Lobdell set for Schwinn), and some smalls. Panther in photo is sold. Anyone looking for anything in particular?
> 
> View attachment 349647



i like that black and red one! im bringing a few to sell, but realistically ill probably buy more than i sell. ill be there friday and saturday. and i hope there is an after ride this year!


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 19, 2016)

The Syrup Sucking Iceholes from Canada will be attending in full force... Lock up your Blue Birds, lock up your Pacemakers, lock up your wives....


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2016)

Anyone from Newport OR. going?..... I'll be in town all week but might need a ride....


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 24, 2016)

catfish....i'll be goin' up to the ranch from eugene ...tis knot to fer ...to the coast....


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Hobo Bill said:


> catfish....i'll be goin' up to the ranch from eugene ...tis knot to fer ...to the coast....



Thanks Bill. Are you coming back the same day?


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 25, 2016)

catfish....mostly eye head up the the ranch on fridaze..party, trades stories with old friends....then return on Saturdaze: however, eye can change my schedule to give ya opportunity to kick up your heals...so hows we gona get U  their and back?


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks. I'm trying to figure the ride from Newport to Eugene out. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 25, 2016)

MaxGlide said:


> The Syrup Sucking Iceholes from Canada will be attending in full force... Lock up your Blue Birds, lock up your Pacemakers, lock up your wives....



them damn canucks!!!!!!!


----------



## frampton (Aug 30, 2016)

Those Canucks buy a lot of bikes.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 1, 2016)

The Canucks do always manage to pick up great bikes there, I think bringing lots of spending money helps. I look foreward to this event all year, but don't think I will be able to make it because it falls on the same weekend as the Mount Angel Oktoberfest that I have to vounteer at for our kids school fundraiser booth.


----------



## catfish (Sep 2, 2016)

catfish said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to figure the ride from Newport to Eugene out. I'll keep you posted.




Looks like I wont be able to make it. Too much work to do.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 2, 2016)

catfish said:


> Looks like I wont be able to make it. Too much work to do.



Bummer! 5 hours max...Hanging out with the west"s best and finest vintage bicycle collectors...Then work....


----------



## catfish (Sep 2, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Bummer! 5 hours max...Hanging out with the west"s best and finest vintage bicycle collectors...Then work....




I'll be working about 12 hours a day....


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 2, 2016)

theirs never enough time to do nothing....sooooo whistle while ya work eh!........and miracles do happen....on the rebound catfish..............


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2016)

Man I gotta go one of these years. Tempted to go this year, but pockets are empty as usual...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 2, 2016)

we're getting close. looking forward to seeing my friends from ory-gun and selling bikes to our pals from Canada eh?


----------



## Boris (Sep 2, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> we're getting close. looking forward to seeing my friends from ory-gun and selling bikes to our pals from Canada eh?




Don't forget to wear your t-shirt with your name on it Tim.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 4, 2016)

Will do, and I will also put a GPS device on your truck so you can find where you parked it.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 5, 2016)

This will be my first time going to the Iron Ranch! I live very close, and hope to see lots of Schwinn, and Whizzer parts.
Please bring your motors, mounts, gas tanks, fenders, etc. I will be looking for a little bit of everything.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 6, 2016)

I will be making the trip from the Great White North next year. How early is the date for this event arranged so I can book a couple of days off of work.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for posting a pic of ex pat Canada Cycle & Motor bicycle looks like they do go the other way as well


----------



## fatbike (Sep 6, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> SKIDKINGS! AND ALL VINTAGE BICYCLE ENTHUSIAST! ITS TIME FOR THE IRON RANCH VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP MEET ,SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 17TH .LOCATED IN RIDGEFIELD ,WASHINGTON .VINTAGE BICYCLE PARTS ,WHOLE BIKES,COOL ACCESSORIES...PLUS SOME COOL STUFF TO LOOK AT ..BE THERE!View attachment 347854




Their will be a ride after the swap. I will give details by next week. Thx "fatbike" Derek

After ride posted link: below
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/iron-ranch-swap-meet-after-ride.96443/


----------



## Boris (Sep 6, 2016)

mtnbikeman said:


> I will be making the trip from the Great White North next year. How early is the date for this event arranged so I can book a couple of days off of work.




Always the third Saturday each September! People start arriving on Friday and camp overnight.


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 8, 2016)

Hobo Bill said:


> theirs never enough time to do nothing....sooooo whistle while ya work eh!........and miracles do happen....on the rebound catfish..............
> 
> View attachment 356019
> 
> View attachment 356020



Hey! That's my CCM Flyte!!


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey wanna sell it!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 11, 2016)

MaxGlide said:


> Hey! That's my CCM Flyte!!



digg those gibson pedals...EH!


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm looking for some older fatter Fat Franks in good condition and this exact pale brown color. If anyone attending has a set for sale, please send me a PM with photo and price. Thanks.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 14, 2016)

Bringing some nice Schwinns for sale


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 14, 2016)

mtnbikeman said:


> Hey wanna sell it!



ha! No, thats staying in my stable!


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 15, 2016)

MaxGlide said:


> ha! No, thats staying in my stable!




Well If you ever see a basket case or a really good deal on one (even a frame and fork ) let me know please. Because there is no way I can afford some of the prices I've seen these go for.


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2016)

We're down to, any minute now! Can't wait.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> We're down to, any minute now! Can't wait.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Sep 15, 2016)

see everyone on saturday! hoping to find an iver johnson truss bike while i am at the meet!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 15, 2016)

Loading the trailer and cleaning up the shop! Bringing these bikes('39 Hawthorne, '36 Shelby, two pre-war Schwinn straightbars, '46 Schwinn B6, and a lot of parts. See you all saturday!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 15, 2016)

as peter Boyle was said in the movie JOE...fudgein' eh!! ...headin' toward the iron pile...


----------



## frampton (Sep 15, 2016)

See you at the Ranch.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 16, 2016)

I just passed Marko in his van headed north on I-5. Looks like he cleaned up his front yard.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 16, 2016)

Same here going to the swap


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Sep 16, 2016)

Ooh on my birthday too. Too bad I'm in NJ and have to work at Trek at 9 am


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 16, 2016)

Will see you all Saturday morning....before the birds even have a chance of chirping and getting that worm!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Sep 17, 2016)

30mins from the swap! See you all soon.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 17, 2016)

Good show!


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 17, 2016)

mtnbikeman said:


> Well If you ever see a basket case or a really good deal on one (even a frame and fork ) let me know please. Because there is no way I can afford some of the prices I've seen these go for.



These are so rare you either gotta have horseshoes or you open your big boy wallet!


----------



## catfish (Sep 17, 2016)

I wish I could have gone today, but work kept me in Newport... I did happen to run in to another caber with a trailer full of bikes after I got done working. He had already been there to the meet and left.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Sep 18, 2016)

it was a very rainy day for sure. great bikes, but sadly none came home with me. always next year though!


----------



## Boris (Sep 18, 2016)

Lance Vangraham said:


> it was a very rainy day for sure.



Yes it was Lance, but it seems like no one wants to be too negative about the weather affecting the swap meet yesterday, and that's very admirable. But, may I be the first to say, IT SUCKED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frampton (Sep 19, 2016)

When I got too wet, I stood next to the roaring bonfire.  Dry in no time.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 19, 2016)

75 degrees and sunny on Friday, nice T-shirt weather, to rain beginning at 6 a.m. Saturday and really never letting up.  
Wish it could be moved to July or August.


----------



## Boris (Sep 19, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Yes it was Lance, but it seems like no one wants to be too negative about the weather affecting the swap meet yesterday, and that's very admirable. But, may I be the first to say, IT SUCKED!!!!!!!!!




Alright, now that I got that out of my system, It really was GREAT to see everyone despite the weather on Saturday!


----------



## MaxGlide (Sep 22, 2016)

Iron Ranch was excellent despite the weather. Sure Saturday SUCKED  but Eric did a great job organizing it and Derek was an excellent host and guide Saturday night as we perused the bars, pubs and dancing establishments of Portland. With  the canadian dollar sucking so bad, not many bikes were taken north of the border.. Thanks all for a great weekend!


----------

